# H: Various books and a Chaos Obliterator W: Orks/GK



## Sundablaka (Feb 5, 2012)

Greetings,
I have decided that all these books are just taking up space, so I may as well try and get some models for them. A friend was selling his Chaos army, so I got an Obliterator for Apocalypse games, but it just doesn't really fit in.

The books I have are:
Sabbat Worlds
The three Storm of Magic books (Razumov's Tomb, Dragonmage, and the Hour of Shadows)
A Dreadfleet book
Black Templars codex

All of the books are in good condition (though the Dreadfleet book and Sabbat Worlds both have the barcodes cut out since I won them in a prize, but never got round to reading them), and the codex is fairly worn. The Obliterator is assembled, painted (red with black trim), and based with sand.

For this, I want any Orks/Grey Knights you have, don't really care about condition.


----------



## Sundablaka (Feb 5, 2012)

I also have 4 assembled and partially painted Haradrim warriors and a Mumak Champion, if anyone wants them as well.


----------

